
The decline and approaching demise of Christian Science - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/06/christian-science-church-medicine-death-horror-of-my-fathers-last-days
======
a216
I hate how much of a misnomer it is - it's neither Christian nor science.

